# Feeling desperate - help re livery in Aberdeen



## keepcalmandcanter (9 June 2014)

I posted a few months ago regarding livery in Stonehaven as I was due to move into that area - after much searching, my partner and I could not find what we were looking for in Stonehaven so we are now renting a flat in Aberdeen. I have my horse at a livery in the area but I really need to move as things are not working out. I am really struggling to find liveries though - anywhere I like is too expensive i.e. Hogholm, Easter Mains etc - the max I can afford is around £270 a month for DIY with a stable. 

Ideally I would like the following;

Indoor and/or outdoor school (outdoor would be fine if it is an all weather surface so I can ride through winter)
Hacking
Smallish/quiet herd
Stable
Option for restricted grazing if required i.e. after box rest etc - seems a lot of places don't offer this?

I am in the City Centre but would be willing to travel (within reason) to the right place.  

Can ANYONE reccommend any hidden gems that are not advertised online? Only the big yards seem to be online and I am feeling quite desperate now - help!


----------



## LKKB (9 June 2014)

I can't help you sadly, I'm just about to move my horse up there myself.  The yard I think I am going to sounds ok, but not ideal.  If you do find anywhere please let me know, I'm after pretty much the same as you, but will need a flexible set up where I can get help if I need it.


----------



## Yellow_Ducky (9 June 2014)

If you want an indoor you are really limited up here - as far as I know the only places with an indoor excluding the two already mentioned are Tillyoch, which will be as expensive if not more than Hogholm, Sunnyside near cults, New Milltimber, Aberdeen riding school and the cabin. I know sunnyside has large herds from when i looked around and not sure on the others to be honest.
Millbue is a new place which has a small indoor and is having a large outdoor being built at the moment, might be worth a look.

 Have you tired the other sunnyside listed here - http://equestrianinaberdeen.moonfruit.com/ a friend moved there and loved it, she ended up with her own little field and could manage it as she required so you could restrict grazing if needed. It doesn't have an indoor school though.


----------



## TequilaMist (9 June 2014)

The yard I livery on seems to tick your boxes.
He has an 'injury paddock' set aside . He does not have a starvation paddock tho it is only for injuries.
It has an indoor/outdoor, 40 liveries but herds are no more than 8/10 most are less. Mares and geldings are usually seperate unless agreement by liveries. Downside hackings not great unless your willing to do some roadwork to get to offroad hacking.
It is totally DIY tho there used to be a girl that would put out/in your horse and offered services but she's not doing it again on large scale just permanent full liveries only.
Does your horse live out or in in winter? People are  willing to help but ultimitely it is up to you.
He also has an other yard a wee bit cheaper but has indoor as well but its littler but is nice.
Handy thing it is on a bus route if no car.
PM me if you want more info.
Forgot to say its New Milltimber Farm we are at. Most of liveries have been there years and years which says something.Think we have been 8/9 yrs there


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (19 June 2014)

Will pm you -might have something that suits you.


----------



## spookypony (23 June 2014)

Have you tried Hillhead of Pitfodels? Has an outdoor school only, but Hayfield is 5mins hack away, and with a membership you can use their indoor schools during the day if they're free.


----------



## Minstrel_Ted (25 June 2014)

Old Milltimber farm I believe built an indoor school as well.


----------



## Ashy (5 August 2014)

Hi, if you haven't found anything yet, there are spaces at Saddlers Mews in Oldmeldrum at the moment which would tick all of your boxes including price, except for the indoor school - you will find the yard and contact details on Facebook. Good luck.


----------



## kirstydouglas39 (15 October 2014)

I know that halymyres sometimes takes in horses or hayfield may take some in halymyres I know has an indoor and outdoor school but hayfield has a small school and a big school and a small outdoor padock and now 2 large outdoor paddock hayfield is right next to hazlehead woods so there is loads of different routes for hacking and all hayfields horses are well loved


----------



## Alimoo (26 May 2015)

hi just noticed you were looking for livery. Not sure if it's too late but we do DIY livery. We don't advertise as we are a small yard. We have stables and an outdoor school going in end of summer. There is a grass area to ride at the moment. Good hacking tie up area also. We are currently £100 including stable but will be going up to £110 per month when outdoor school goes in for maintenance reasons. Feel free to come have look if you like. Just 6 miles from stonehaven south.


----------



## GreigR (29 June 2015)

Or in the other direction, I can help. 7 miles North of Aberdeen.


----------



## Hamishmccrackle (29 June 2015)

Have you tried counteswells?? Not sure if they have a website or not, my friend keeps her horse there and says it's about 100 a month - DIY grass with stable and cheap hayage/straw (15 a bale a think) no indoor though just an outdoor sand with no jumps


----------

